# info needed for USA executor of Mexico will



## UncleEbbie (Mar 23, 2011)

My parents have moved to Mazatlan and now reside there all year. I live in the USA. They have made me the executor of their wills. I need to know what I will need to do to execute their wills, if both should happen to pass at the same time. I have a passport. What else will I need?

thanks in advance for any help you can give, websites, etc.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

All I Can suggest is keep the will up to date. Have them check what Mexico requires. We just went thru that last week. The executor (ex-wife) flew down with papers that were 8 years old and she did not qualify to have him cremated. Had to have son contact the Consulate in Guadalajara and they contacted the funeral home. Since you are blood that may no be an issue

Hard to imagine they would both go at the same time ... so maybe just a visit to the first funeral? Will they have anything of value here or is it only and issue where to be buried


----------



## UncleEbbie (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks,

They do keep the will up to date. They just bought a condo, and re-did the wills accordingly, so there is property involved. I believe I am the sole beneficiary as well as executor. I am more concerned about any red tape I will run into as far as traveling there and staying long enough to get done whatever needs to be done and transfer of property, cars, condo etc. Of course barring any accidents or catastrophes, the chances are slim as you say and hard to imagine, but my sister, the practical one, suggested I should find out now rather than at the time, just in case. Thanks again


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I wonder if you will be doing work as the executor that should be done by a Mexican? I know that working for free is not allowed. I suspect it will all be done by your Mexican lawyer under your direction.

Will the condo be subject to capital gains when it transfers to you?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about anything *kcowan* brought up because you are not working and capital gains depends on a gain.

The only practical way to get the car and things ... is fill it with things and drive it back north. Don't stop at the Mexican side of the border and don't look back. Of course you'll have to put the condo on the market and wait for it to sell. Might have your parents check with a realtor to check the proceedure


----------

